# My High School Graduation: What do I wear?



## Eunice (Apr 6, 2010)

My high school graduation is in two months, and I have an idea of what to wear. However, there are some problems:

1. My graduation robe is white. (I will be limited to white and very light colors.)

2. My graduation ceremony occurs at night.

Typically, graduation ceremonies occur during the day, and robes are any color BUT white. I am thinking that since it is night, what I wear under my robe should be more dressy than what I'm wearing during the day and appropriate for dining at a "nicer" restaurant.

Right now, I have this in mind, but I am wondering if it's somewhat inappropriate for the occasion.


----------



## TxKimberly (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder why you think it may be inappropriate? I think it looks wonderful, and if that is you wearing it in the pic, it's flattering too.

Graduation night is going to be a life long and very significant memory for you, so my advice is to wear what makes _you _feel beautiful, confident, and brilliant.


----------



## Eunice (Apr 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *TxKimberly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder why you think it may be inappropriate? I think it looks wonderful, and if that is you wearing it in the pic, it's flattering too.Graduation night is going to be a life long and very significant memory for you, so my advice is to wear what makes _you _feel beautiful, confident, and brilliant.

Oh, no it's not me.
It's just that is dress was found in the formal section. Typically, one would wear something that is business casual/meant for the office or something that is worn to a house of worship (ex: church) under a graduation robe. My main concern was that it's not the best fitting thing for a solemn occasion. I am dressing up for a ceremony to honor myself and my classmates for accomplishments over the last thirteen years, not going to a party.

Even though it isn't meant for graduation, can it be used for the occasion?


----------



## Aaliyahh (Apr 12, 2010)

It honestly depends on the style of the dress, your body type, skin tone, hair color etc.

if you have a darker skin tone, i wouldn’t go with yellow or red, unless its more toward the lighter tan side, if you have a really light skin tone, go for colors like red, and brown,

and gold hardly looks good on anyone in my opinion.


----------



## piegirl (Apr 12, 2010)

I wore a tie-dye dress &amp; moccasins to mine... I don't think it really matters, just as long as you have something on underneath the graduation gown. At my high school graduation, we all got checked because they didn't want anybody to flash the audience all their naked goodies lol


----------



## Lucy (Apr 12, 2010)

at our graduations we have to wear black skirt or trousers and a white blouse and black cardigan. if you're a guy you have to wear a suit. it's pretty standard, they don't let you graduate if you're wearing anything else. you just need something smart looking!


----------

